# Noob/fog trade thread ii



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Ok let's do this..

Rules:

Noobs and FOGS can sign up for the exchange. List will be in another post. 

1) the Fog will have a pm exchange with the noob stating his likes/dislikes. The noob will initiate the trade by sending his package to the FOG.

(stops the grab and go that happens sometimes)

2) AFTER the package is received the FOG will send his package to the noob in a timely matter. A day or two. (Remember it's not a way to get rid of the crap you don't want). 

Feel free to smack em around a bit. But remember it's not a contest to one up the last guy.

3) please provide feedback on a successful trade.

4) since it's hard to tell, by post count or time on the forum, who's NEW to pipes, please be honest. If you've been at it for a year or two YOU'RE NOT NEW TO PIPES. Of course exceptions will be made for guys getting back into the game..

5) YOU CAN ONLY BE A NOOB ONCE

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

FOGS
1) @OneStrangeOne
2) @UBC03
3) @JohnBrody15
4)

NOOBS
1) @Rico410
2) @SBjanderson
3) @huffer33
4)

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Rico410 (Jun 6, 2017)

I'll sign up as a noob 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Rico410 said:


> I'll sign up as a noob
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Start the pms.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnBrody15 (Mar 20, 2016)

I'm in as a fog although generally in life, I'll always be a boob....er noob. 

Just to clarify, the noob can pick up something from an online retailer given certain price limitations and the fact that the noob won't have a collection as of yet, and have it sent to the fog? Then the fog return fires with a choice sampler of sorts??


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

JohnBrody15 said:


> I'm in as a fog although generally in life, I'll always be a boob....er noob.
> 
> Just to clarify, the noob can pick up something from an online retailer given certain price limitations and the fact that the noob won't have a collection as of yet, and have it sent to the fog? Then the fog return fires with a choice sampler of sorts??


You got it.. That'd be the easiest way.

You don't want a guy with ten ounces sending five out..lol

Of course it'll be up to the noob what he wants to send and how he wants to go about it.

What I'm sayin is if you send an ounce of CH and a dried up bag of pallidin. Don't expect to be blown away by the FOGS package. That's why the noobs send first. Besides the ole git and split.

I mean noobs don't need to go crazy but don't be a jaggoff either.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## SBjanderson (Jul 11, 2017)

Total noob question but whats a FOG?


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

SBjanderson said:


> Total noob question but whats a FOG?


F'ing Old Guy

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## SBjanderson (Jul 11, 2017)

I would like to join but want to make sure I will be free to ship in a timely manor. Do we have a rough idea of when we will be initiating the shipping?


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

SBjanderson said:


> I would like to join but want to make sure I will be free to ship in a timely manor. Do we have a rough idea of when we will be initiating the shipping?


It's between you and the FOG.. which I think is me? I'd prefer to wait until the first pass is complete. If that's doable.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnBrody15 (Mar 20, 2016)

UBC03 said:


> * I mean noobs don't need to go crazy but don't be a jaggoff either.*
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


That's a classic "member quote sig" if I've ever seen one.


----------



## Rico410 (Jun 6, 2017)

Pm sent to onestrangeone 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SBjanderson (Jul 11, 2017)

Sign me up! I would love to participate. I should be able to make it work for a speedy delivery.


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Rico410 said:


> Pm sent to onestrangeone
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Got it &#128077;


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

SBjanderson said:


> Sign me up! I would love to participate. I should be able to make it work for a speedy delivery.


After the first half of the trade pm me and we'll get ours goin..sound good?

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

SBjanderson said:


> Sign me up! I would love to participate. I should be able to make it work for a speedy delivery.


I'm sorry..you're going on vacation right..we can do it when you get back, if you'd prefer.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Rico410 (Jun 6, 2017)

First round on it's way 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SBjanderson (Jul 11, 2017)

UBC03 said:


> I'm sorry..you're going on vacation right..we can do it when you get back, if you'd prefer.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


I wont be leaving for vacation for a little over two weeks, so as long as its before then we should be good. My fiance isnt coming with us on the trip (dad and lad trip) so if the return fire ends up overlapping while I am on my trip she will be available to make sure it arrives and gets put with the rest of my pipe tobacco.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

We should be able to get it in..

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## SBjanderson (Jul 11, 2017)

We will make it work one way or another. 

Im excited for this! I have just recently picked up a pipe this year and have been exploring the wonderful world of pipe tobacco!! So far I have yet to find something that I have not liked. 

Thanks for putting this on!


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Rico410 said:


> First round on it's way
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


When it's in the mail post a tracking number..thanks

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

I was talking to Jack today and he brought up a good point and idea to remedy it.

Noobs don't have much in the way of tobacco.. FOGS have a crap load. 
So instead of it being a tobacco only trade. Maybe the noobs have an old hobby they don't do any longer and have stuff cluttering up the garage. 
IE: fishing reels, knives, golf stuff,etc..

Have the noob list with what they're wanting to trade listed next to their name. Then FOGS can volunteer to do a fair trade.

Since it's not really about the tobacco to us, it's more about roughing up a noob..I mean helping guide a person down the path in their new hobby.

It might break up the monotony of the usual trade threads.

Tell me whatcha think and be honest.



Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Could be interesting to see what gets offered up.


----------



## JohnBrody15 (Mar 20, 2016)

That's fine with me. It makes it more fun.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

JohnBrody15 said:


> That's fine with me. It makes it more fun.


I think it would


OneStrangeOne said:


> Could be interesting to see what gets offered up.


I'm sure some guys would rather have another knife or fishing reel than another tin.

We'll see what the noob section has to say.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Rico410 (Jun 6, 2017)

UBC03 said:


> When it's in the mail post a tracking number..thanks
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Here's the tracking # 
9200190106531518171484
For one strange one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Bump

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnBrody15 (Mar 20, 2016)

I'd be down to adjust the size of the trade to a noobs level of current commitment to pipe smoking. Understandably, you might not want to part with something nice and get stuck with a bunch of tobacco that you end up not smoking. I'm flexible. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

JohnBrody15 said:


> I'd be down to adjust the size of the trade to a noobs level of current commitment to pipe smoking. Understandably, you might not want to part with something nice and get stuck with a bunch of tobacco that you end up not smoking. I'm flexible.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There's always the option to just trade tobacco. Hell they could just order a couple tins from smokingpipes. But I'm just trying to give another option..

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33 (Jun 13, 2017)

I'd like to sign up as a newb. I can't think of any stuff other than tobacco to trade. I'd be down for shipping directly from a source. What I have is all posted in the recent purchase thread in the last few pages, aside from some Fillmore, Royal Yacht, Viprati, and WhiteKnight that are inbound or recently arrived, but most of those I couldn't do more than a 1/2 oz or 1/2 tin sample.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

UBC03 said:


> FOGS
> 1) @OneStrangeOne
> 2) @UBC03
> 3) @JohnBrody15
> ...


Update

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnBrody15 (Mar 20, 2016)

huffer33 said:


> I'd like to sign up as a newb. I can't think of any stuff other than tobacco to trade. I'd be down for shipping directly from a source. What I have is all posted in the recent purchase thread in the last few pages, aside from some Fillmore, Royal Yacht, Viprati, and WhiteKnight that are inbound or recently arrived, but most of those I couldn't do more than a 1/2 oz or 1/2 tin sample.


Sounds good to me. I can think of a few tins or some bulk that I want to try and go from there. I'll PM @huffer33 in the morning.


----------



## huffer33 (Jun 13, 2017)

Package ordered for @JohnBrody15 - I'll update with tracking when it is available.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Do I guess we're not going in order?

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33 (Jun 13, 2017)

UBC03 said:


> Do I guess we're not going in order?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Sorry I screwed that up. I had read the thread before but I got confused in my newb excitement (the other one I participated in wasn't in order). 

I don't mind at all if @JohnBrody15 just holds my package until you guys finish up.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

huffer33 said:


> Sorry I screwed that up. I had read the thread before but I got confused in my newb excitement (the other one I participated in wasn't in order).
> 
> I don't mind at all if @JohnBrody15 just holds my package until you guys finish up.


That all right we'll just make this round a fire at will.. @SBjanderson we'll definitely get this done by vacation now.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## SBjanderson (Jul 11, 2017)

UBC03 said:


> That all right we'll just make this round a fire at will.. @SBjanderson we'll definitely get this done by vacation now.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Sounds like a plan to me, I wont have my portion ready until Thursday. I ordered a bunch of stuff online along with heading to my local pipe shop to pick up a few ounces but the order wont be here until Wednesday.

In regards to the trading of things other than tobacco, I think it is a good idea. I know when I first came on this forum I wanted to hop on these trades so bad but I didnt have the stock to allow me to do so. I will say though that since I didnt have the stock to join in a lot of those it has motivated me to stop my slacking and start my collections, so I now have expanded my stocks and am loving it!


----------



## JohnBrody15 (Mar 20, 2016)

Awww, man, sorry about that. That's on me, I'm supposed to be the responsible FOG. I got caught up in the FOG of excitement..........

Much apologies @*UBC03* and the rest of the thread, but thank you for letting us fire at will.

I'm down to do whatever to make things smooth. What if I wait to post pics so we do it in order?


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

JohnBrody15 said:


> Awww, man, sorry about that. That's on me, I'm supposed to be the responsible FOG. I got caught up in the FOG of excitement..........
> 
> Much apologies @*UBC03* and the rest of the thread, but thank you for letting us fire at will.
> 
> I'm down to do whatever to make things smooth. What if I wait to post pics so we do it in order?


Don't worry about it. Fire em up

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Got my end from Rico410 today, 







Thank you Brother, I'm a big fan of GLP blends


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

OneStrangeOne said:


> Got my end from Rico410 today,
> View attachment 146697
> 
> Thank you Brother, I'm a big fan of GLP blends


Nice

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33 (Jun 13, 2017)

UBC03 said:


> Don't worry about it. Fire em up
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


I sincerely appreciate the dispensation.


----------



## huffer33 (Jun 13, 2017)

Tracking for @JohnBrody15 
9405510200986587575840


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

@Rico410 9505500020687241000260 eta Thursday


----------



## SBjanderson (Jul 11, 2017)

Got my package in today from my first online pipe tobacco purchase! @UBC03 I will be ready to ship tomorrow unless you would like for me to hold off till the others finish?


----------



## JohnBrody15 (Mar 20, 2016)

Just so everyone knows, I came up with a reasonable trade, and @huffer33 added a tin of McBaren Old Dark Fired that he saw from the "must have" list we have going in the pipe forum. So it's totally his fault that this got out of hand. Noobs smh

In all serious, I appreciate the generosity as well as the thoughtfulness you put into the trade. Old Dark Fired is a great addition to the collection, I've yet to try it either, so I'm really looking forward to it.

I'll post up a tracking # and get the package out tomorrow. I hope you plan to try pipe smoking for at least a few years.


----------



## huffer33 (Jun 13, 2017)

JohnBrody15 said:


> Just so everyone knows, I came up with a reasonable trade, and @*huffer33* added a tin of McBaren Old Dark Fired that he saw from the "must have" list we have going in the pipe forum. So it's totally his fault that this got out of hand. Noobs smh
> 
> In all serious, I appreciate the generosity as well as the thoughtfulness you put into the trade. Old Dark Fired is a great addition to the collection, I've yet to try it either, so I'm really looking forward to it.
> 
> I'll post up a tracking # and get the package out tomorrow. I hope you plan to try pipe smoking for at least a few years.


Take it easy on my buddy - if I get leveled I'm returning fire this time >


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

SBjanderson said:


> Got my package in today from my first online pipe tobacco purchase! @UBC03 I will be ready to ship tomorrow unless you would like for me to hold off till the others finish?


Fire it up if you want..I'll pm you my address..I'm not home till 6 at the earliest and I don't want it sitting in the bushes.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## SBjanderson (Jul 11, 2017)

Alrighty @UBC03 I was able to get the package out today.

Tracking number is 9505512370517243140686 - USPS

Hopefully it finds you well!


----------



## Rico410 (Jun 6, 2017)

Wow blown away. Thanks @OneStrangeOne I'm very excited to try these.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnBrody15 (Mar 20, 2016)

@huffer33 9405 8036 9930 0498 5913 49


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Rico410 said:


> Wow blown away. Thanks @OneStrangeOne I'm very excited to try these.
> View attachment 147225
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hope you find something you like!


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

SBjanderson said:


> Alrighty @UBC03 I was able to get the package out today.
> 
> Tracking number is 9505512370517243140686 - USPS
> 
> Hopefully it finds you well!


Great I'll get yours out the beginning of the week.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Got @SBjanderson 's package today.. Gonna have to dig deep in my bag of tricks to try to equal this smack down.









Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

UBC03 said:


> Got @SBjanderson 's package today.. Gonna have to dig deep in my bag of tricks to try to equal this smack down.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice!

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Sweet!


----------



## SBjanderson (Jul 11, 2017)

Hope you enjoy @UBC03!

That Caliburn is one of my favorite daily smokes


----------



## huffer33 (Jun 13, 2017)

This just in from @*JohnBrody15* -

Great hit brother! I haven't had anything with a little age on it yet and have been looking around trying to find the ABF in particular so that is great to have on hand to try (sorry it kind of hid behind the Beck's). I'm going to have to look several of these mixtures up and am really looking forward to lighting them up.

I'm going to go sit out and try the Blackwoods Flake before my wife gets home.

Thanks!!


----------



## JohnBrody15 (Mar 20, 2016)

huffer33 said:


> This just in from @*JohnBrody15* -
> 
> Great hit brother! I haven't had anything with a little age on it yet and have been looking around trying to find the ABF in particular so that is great to have on hand to try (sorry it kind of hid behind the Beck's). I'm going to have to look several of these mixtures up and am really looking forward to lighting them up.
> 
> ...


No worries. I tried to put together an eclectic mix. Let me know if you have any questions and enjoy!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Nice! All sorts of goodness in that box!


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

I'm gonna get @SBjanderson's out this week. Been working late everyday so I'm guessing it'll be a welcome back box when he gets home from vacation..

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## SBjanderson (Jul 11, 2017)

UBC03 said:


> I'm gonna get @SBjanderson's out this week. Been working late everyday so I'm guessing it'll be a welcome back box when he gets home from vacation..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Sounds good to me!


----------



## SBjanderson (Jul 11, 2017)

Welp the Vacation had to be re-scheduled due to Hurricane Irma, so at least I will have some new pipe tobacco to look forward to enjoying until our trip comes back around next month.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Cool I'll get it ready and try and get it in the mail tomorrow/Wednesday. 

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

SBjanderson said:


> Welp the Vacation had to be re-scheduled due to Hurricane Irma, so at least I will have some new pipe tobacco to look forward to enjoying until our trip comes back around next month.


Mailed it out today..pm sent..

Since it's going to your office I didn't use my usual return address.. "DOUBLE D's ADULT NOVELTIES" ...I wanted to sooooooo bad, but I practice self control..

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## SBjanderson (Jul 11, 2017)

@UBC03 I am beyond grateful for your generosity. This is going to propel me forward in this hobby and really pave a way for me to try out many different types of tobacco and even a beautiful new pipe! A few of these I have heard of and have wanted to try, the majority of them I have never even heard of and doing some digging into them I am now extremely excited to try them!! There are really some amazing blends in here that I am forever grateful to have the opportunity to try. I am sure I will enjoy every blend you have sent and I can guarantee the pipe will get some great use.


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

SBjanderson said:


> @UBC03 I am beyond grateful for your generosity. This is going to propel me forward in this hobby and really pave a way for me to try out many different types of tobacco and even a beautiful new pipe! A few of these I have heard of and have wanted to try, the majority of them I have never even heard of and doing some digging into them I am now extremely excited to try them!! There are really some amazing blends in here that I am forever grateful to have the opportunity to try. I am sure I will enjoy every blend you have sent and I can guarantee the pipe will get some great use.


Fantastic smackdown!


----------



## JohnBrody15 (Mar 20, 2016)

Wow!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Everyone needs at least one meer.. It's cleaned up and sanitized for your protection.

Enjoy brother

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33 (Jun 13, 2017)

UBC03 said:


> Everyone needs at least one meer.. It's cleaned up and sanitized for your protection.
> 
> Enjoy brother
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


 That was a really nice touch. I wish my meer had come pre-cleaned - that was a PITA.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

SBjanderson said:


> @UBC03 I am beyond grateful for your generosity. This is going to propel me forward in this hobby and really pave a way for me to try out many different types of tobacco and even a beautiful new pipe! A few of these I have heard of and have wanted to try, the majority of them I have never even heard of and doing some digging into them I am now extremely excited to try them!! There are really some amazing blends in here that I am forever grateful to have the opportunity to try. I am sure I will enjoy every blend you have sent and I can guarantee the pipe will get some great use.


The sansepolcro , Carolina red flake, and father the Flame are all small batch stuff. The ftf is the only one still available(maybe) the dark flake has almost couple years on it. 
The sansepolcro is one if my favorites. I had to overcome every hoarding instinct in my body to put that in a baggy..lol

I just wanted to give you a chance something you'd never get to try otherwise.. Hope ya don't like it too much cause it's gone..lol

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------

